# Looking for Jordan Marsh recipes



## Teresaann (Dec 6, 2010)

My father has recently gotten very into cooking, and he especially likes making food he remembers from growing up in Boston.  Recipes from Jordan Marsh are a particular favorite (I guess this was a department store that had an adjacent specialty food store).  A friend found the blueberry muffin recipe online for him and he is ecstatic.  I was hoping to buy a Jordan Marsh cookbook for him for Christmas, but as this does not exist I am hoping to make one myself by collecting as many recipes as I can find.  


If any of you have recipes for Jordan Marsh items and would be willing to share, I would greatly appreciate it!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2010)

Teresaann said:


> My father has recently gotten very into cooking, and he especially likes making food he remembers from growing up in Boston.  Recipes from Jordan Marsh are a particular favorite (I guess this was a department store that had an adjacent specialty food store).  A friend found the blueberry muffin recipe online for him and he is ecstatic.  I was hoping to buy a Jordan Marsh cookbook for him for Christmas, but as this does not exist I am hoping to make one myself by collecting as many recipes as I can find.
> 
> 
> If any of you have recipes for Jordan Marsh items and would be willing to share, I would greatly appreciate it!
> ...




You really bring back some happy memories!  Mom used to work in Boston and sometimes brought home Jordan Marsh blueberry muffins or their fantastic macaroons.

If your dad is willing, could you please share the recipe for the muffins?  

I'll do some looking online too.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 6, 2010)

i goggled it. blue berry muffins all over the place. also fruit and nut cookies and strawberries muffins.


----------

